# Sock Sweaters



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I read someone's post a long time ago (I can't even remember where) and she talked about making sweaters for her rats using socks. I've found one site on the web that sells straight up rat clothes. And of course, there's always Etsy. Needless to say, I absolutely love the idea. People dress up their cats and dogs in a hilarious fashion (i.e. dachshund dressed as a hot dog), so why not dress up my babies as something adorable and ironic? Haha 

I got some really cheap socks today and was wondering if it's even plausible that I would be able to make them something that they would wear without hating me for it. Any experience dressing up your babies?


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My rats always got their front feet caught in the neck hole whn they tried to walk. Also, cutting the sock gives you lots of loose string that is dangerous, so you might want to sew the ends.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My daughter got my wife to crochet a sweater for Fuzzy Rat for winter outings... Basically it was just a tube. And Fuzzy Rat got longer and thinner until she walked right out of it... My daughter did manage to fit our part wild rat into some doll clothes, but so far we've never had a rat that kept any clothes on a second longer than she had to...

Good luck, let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I tried making a sweater for Smoothie out of a sock. I probably didn't cut the arm holes in the right place, but after some awkwardness she basically walked right out of it. Plus there were a lot of loose threads for little toes to get caught in. 

I did purchase a "tuxedo" from a rat costumer on Etsy for a video shoot we did. I can't say how much Smoothie enjoyed wearing it - probably not much, as it restricted her movement. Although she did enjoy all the attention and fussing over her during the photo shoot. We just had it on her for a short time. In most cases, I don't think animals enjoy wearing the clothes we make for them.


----------

